# Sandals Grande Rivera - Ocho Rios Owner Issue



## lmpw (May 15, 2014)

I've been an owner at this resort for more than 10 years.  The property doesn't sell timeshares because they're sold-out.  Sandals absorbed the timeshare part of the resort (which is separate and not on the beachside) some years ago. All of a sudden, I've not been getting my maintenance bills and when I checked about this in March , they immediately sent me a bill. I  paid the fee the next day.  Despite this, I was denied use of my weeks with the claim that the maintenance payment was late (for 2013 and 2014) . Well, I asked them to provide evidence that i was ever billed - no response - even had I had been legitimately delinquent - most places simply add a late fee.  I have NEVER been denied the use of my week because of some late fee. My week is number 24 so the week's usage hadn't past.  My sense is that Sandals is far more interested in renting these units because they now can get significantly more for them than having timeshare owners use them.  Also, they've turned the timeshare units into these Butler units (which would cost an additional $1000 a week - which I know of no timeshare owner who would pay such a fee).  I am annoyed with the lack of responses from Sandals  - I simply contacted American Express and asked them to refund me my maintenance fees which were substantial- they did - American Express also noted that Sandals never even responded to their inquiry about Sandals withholding my weeks.  It's a beautiful property and I enjoy going there but this sudden change in business practices is quite disturbing and I'm curious if any other owners have had problems?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2014)

I have still been receiving my bills.  One year they were a little late sending them out and I emailed and they let me know when to expect it.  I hope you get this straightened out.  I think the fees are always due sometime in February.  You can always prepay based on last year's fees and then they just Bill the difference.

Tracey


----------



## lmpw (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Tracey, I'm blown away about the attitude of these people.  I've never received any bill or correspondence from then  - I may be that I moved but I'm certain I gave them my new address.  At any rate, I contacted them in early March because I realized I never got a bill from them - they sent me the bill and I paid it immediately.  Then, after getting my money, they said, "oh sorry, you can't use these weeks because your maintenance fees were late".  I have never had this happen to me ever.  They quit responding to my emails and I finally just got one tonight since I had American Express reverse the charges.  They threatened me by saying if i didn't return the funds they would forfeit my timeshare.  I'm beyond stunned at the tone and treatment to a faithful owner for more than a decade.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2014)

I am also surprised that they would deny use for a month late.  I am confused by your 2013 comment.  Did you just catch up in March for both 2013 and 2014 or were you just late in 2013 but were still able to use?  I don't have any of my documentation handy right now but do any of the old bills/newsletters spell out the penalty for being late?  Also did they just released your week into the float pile and allow someone else to reserve it so now you have to book another float week or are they saying that your penalty is denied use for any week in 2014 despite paying?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2014)

I pulled out the documents.  First payment is due January 15 each year.  
On the back of the License agreement there are 



> Additional Terms and Conditions.
> 
> #8 Annual Maintenance Charge:  The LICENSEE will receive an invoice for annual maintenance fee and agrees to pay prior to the thirtieth (30th) day of January each year of this agreement, annual maintenance charges for each unit week described in this agreement.  Said annual maintenance charge shall be utilized to pay taxes, maintenance, furniture replacement, insurance, utilities, and  administration of the resort's operation.  *In the event that annual maintenance charge is not mailed (envelope postmarked) prior to the thirtieth (30th) day of January, the LICENSEE shall lose occupancy for that year.*  The annual maintenance charge is due and payable, whether or not LICENSEE uses any of his benefits under this Agreement.  It is further established that the annual maintenance charge shall not be increased by an amount higher than the percentage increase in the Consumer Price Index.



Number 11 under Surrender or Default it says that if they said you a notice of default and you don't pay all past dues within 30 days that they have the right to terminate the agreement.

Unfortunately this is an undeeded membership type agreement in a foreign country.  Sandals in the past has been lenient with enforcing the rules but it seems like in recent years they are keeping their part of the agreement but enforcing the licensee's rules as well.  

There seems to be more of these types of issues with Mexican TS but it does pop up in other countries as well.  So at this point you need to decide whether you are going to (a)fight and have to deal with foreign laws and foreign jurisdictions, (b) pay off and start fresh for next year or (c) surrender your license and relieve the lessor of any further obligations.


----------



## lmpw (May 16, 2014)

Thanks so much for this information.  I guess they're taking a hard line.  However, I've not received any bills from them.  the reason why I didn't notice it for a while is because I pay all my other maintenance fees on line and I actually contacted them to let them know I hadn't received a bill from them.   Well, it seems clear they have the upper hand.  I have to think if I want to provide them funds for the weeks they said I didn't pay for.  Thanks again.


----------



## RCNA (Nov 20, 2014)

*Sandals terminating timeshares*

I have read through the May 2014 Sandals discussion. I believe Sandals is actually on a plan to get rid of timeshares. Or story is similar to several of the responders. We moved , we thought we paid our timeshare maint for 2013 and 2014. The twist is we booked our timeshare in 2013-2014 (week 52) and used it even though we have not paid our maint fee. We never received a maint fee bill but had communicated with them online (to the time share coordinators for Sandals), plus saw them during our stay and they never said anything. Earlier this year we were booking our 2014 stay and they told us we had not paid our maint fee. We asked them how much it was (May time frame) and they said send us our address which we promptly did. In July we received a letter telling us we had not paid and our agreement was terminated. They waited until the default date so we could NOT pay. *Has anyone else experienced this?* We are looking at a legal recourse as we have used our timeshare almost every year for a great getaway.


----------

